# OMAD (One Meal A Day)



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello all.

I've been reading a lot of very positive things about OMAD. It's a bit 'out there' compared with the 'make small sustainable changes' approach.  However, the idea of fasting is slowly gaining ground and OMAD would deliver a good long fast on a daily basis.  Having managed the Newcastle regime when first diagnosed, I think that with some careful nutritional planning I could adjust to OMAD.

Being one of natures gluttons, I'm also attracted to the notion that it would mean one sumptuous feast every day.  That's far more appealing to me than constantly calculating whether or not I can 'treat' myself to a couple of hundred calories here or there.

Has anyone tried OMAD or anything similar.  If so, I'd be pleased to have their input.

NB: I understand this is experimental and certainly not for everyone.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I've been reading a lot of very positive things about OMAD. It's a bit 'out there' compared with the 'make small sustainable changes' approach.  However, the idea of fasting is slowly gaining ground and OMAD would deliver a good long fast on a daily basis.  Having managed the Newcastle regime when first diagnosed, I think that with some careful nutritional planning I could adjust to OMAD.
> 
> ...


Mars, I think it needs further investigation. I for one would be perfectly happy with One Feast Per Day. At the moment I am finding it difficult to fit in 3 set meal times. Dinner being the issue.
I did have a German colleaque a few years ago who actually existed on 1 meal per day and that was dinner. He was a skinny as a rake and fit.
The problem for me that One Meal Per Day would be One Meal Per Day All Day Long.
I do think it is worthy perhaps of further investigation having seen that it did not have any adverse effects on my ex colleaque. In reality I have known one or 2 peopple who have carried out OMAD usually inadvertently because of work pressure.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

My...it's early days for you Vince.  The great thing is that you have the right attitude. From the outset I was determined to "beat this thing".   A couple of years down the line and while I may not have it completely beaten, I've got it cornered.  Keep at it mate and if you need any help or encouragement just drop me a line.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

TH


Marsbartoastie said:


> My...it's early days for you Vince.  The great thing is that you have the right attitude. From the outset I was determined to "beat this thing".   A couple of years down the line and while I may not have it completely beaten, I've got it cornered.  Keep at it mate and if you need any help or encouragement just drop me a line.


Thanks Mars I surely will. I am determined to get of the meds ASAP


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 19, 2017)

I really adore to MISS my dinner. I enjoy my porridge for breakie & I do have my tea but not mass carbs if I can help it


----------



## Amigo (Oct 19, 2017)

Doesn’t work for me. As a diet only controlled type 2, if I skip meals for any length of time my body just does a ‘liver dump’ to compensate so I’ll get the higher levels from no food.


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 19, 2017)

OMAD is not a real problem for me except that on my Yoga nights I would end up eating at 9 if I went for a full meal.... Way too late for me.... so I've gone to a 16/8 fast with a small lunch & small dinner.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> OMAD is not a real problem for me except that on my Yoga nights I would end up eating at 9 if I went for a full meal.... Way too late for me.... so I've gone to a 16/8 fast with a small lunch & small dinner.


Perhaps I could ease myself in by tryingj16/8.  It's certainly worth a try. Thanks for the input Martin.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 19, 2017)

Its a good job we are all different. Good luck


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Doesn’t work for me. As a diet only controlled type 2, if I skip meals for any length of time my body just does a ‘liver dump’ to compensate so I’ll get the higher levels from no food.


That's a useful insight Amigo.  I'm also a diet controlled T2 and could be affected in the same way.  I think a lot more research is required before I try anything radical.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 19, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> That's a useful insight Amigo.  I'm also a diet controlled T2 and could be affected in the same way.  I think a lot more research is required before I try anything radical.



This article describes why it’s easier to handle if you’re on Metformin MBT;

https://www.diabetesselfmanagement.com/blog/diabetes-metformin-and-your-liver/


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Amigo said:


> This article describes why it’s easier to handle if you’re on Metformin MBT;
> 
> https://www.diabetesselfmanagement.com/blog/diabetes-metformin-and-your-liver/


Very interesting Amigo, again more very informative information.


----------



## pippaandben (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for that link about metformin Amigo. It does help to know exactly what the drug does and how it works. If I did not have breakfast - I have always been "just a cuppa coffee" gal - then I would not take my tablet til lunchtime - or when I ate. Now I will take it in the morning regardless. Finding out its the effect lasts 7 hours was also a help although the supplementary references did not say when to count the 7 hours from.


----------

